# Kitten wandering too far



## mooikatje (Aug 1, 2015)

I have a beautiful female neutered 10 month old Burmilla kitten. When we first brought her home earlier in the year, we intended to keep her inside. However, we now realise that our house is not really set up in a way to make that possible all year. We have an open plan downstairs, and as soon as we open the french windows she's out. She loves being outside - she's so inquisitive and is always finding things to play with. But we have a very large aggressive cat next door who sees our garden as her territory. She has chased my cat away and now she is no longer comfortable in her own garden. As soon as she goes out, she jumps straight over the fence.

The main trouble is, she wanders a long way. She wears a tag with my phone number, and this week alone I've been called out to collect her 4 times. One time she was a good distance from home at night, across several main roads, so someone took her in and kept her for the night before calling us the next afternoon. Once she followed people (she does that a lot) about a mile from the house then got stuck up a tree. She rarely follows any sort of pattern that I can see. She wants to go out straight after breakfast, and if we don't get a phone call she will either come back around 5.30 then go out again till around 9pm. Sometimes she skips her 5.30 visit all together and doesn't come home till after dark. She loves to play, and we have plenty of toys here. When she is in the house, we make a big old fuss of her if she wants to, and leave her to nap if she seems to prefer.

I'm worried about her safety being out all the time and going so far, and if I'm honest the phone calls are getting kind of relentless!

I don't know what to do, other than keep our back doors shut all summer, thus making us and our cat miserable! Not really the answer  I wondered if anyone here could share any ideas to make things easier and make her feel more settled at home and in her own garden (and those closer to home)?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

You could cat proof your garden so that the neighbour's cat can't get in and your cat can't get out or you could build a run for her so that she can have safe outdoor access. She is young to be wandering  As she is so friendly she could easily be taken in by someone else


----------



## mooikatje (Aug 1, 2015)

While I think cat proofing it could be a great idea, we are thinking of putting the house on the market in a few months. I'm not keen to do a lot of work (and spend a lot of money) on the garden right now (though it will be on the cards for the new place!) 
I'm just wondering really if there is anything I can do in the meantime to either deter the other cat or make ours want to spend her time here. I've been lucky so far - we live in a small town and she has become quite famous already on our local Facebook group! But I don't want that luck to run out!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Cat proofing your garden doesn't have to be expensive and can be removed and put up at your new home.
I wouldn't be happy about my cat wandering over several main roads ,it sounds like a recipe for disaster to me.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I have to say I would be appalled if any of my cats wandered off across main roads, or followed a stranger for a mile! In fact it would only happen the once and then they would be grounded. My cats are always either in the garden, or nearby, and come back within a few minutes every time of being called.

I think your kitten is too young and irresponsible at 10 months to be allowed out to roam, as she seems unable to consistently find her way back home and evidently has not been trained to come home when called. Also your kitten is an exotic breed, an attractive possibility to someone who may want to steal her.

For her to be missing all day, and sometimes even over night is just not acceptable, and I would not be taking such risks. And as she is away from home such a lot she is not there for you to develop your relationship with her and for her to build strong emotional ties with you - so important at her age. If she doesn't feel fully bonded with you then she won't feel loyalty to you, and that could lead to her moving in with someone else.

If you want to have your French Windows open in the warm weather fit screen doors with safety fastenings so your kitten cannot get out. There are lots available online, but get a good quality one. These can be removed and taken with you when you move house.

Also fit safety screens on the windows so she can't climb out when you have them open. I have Flat Cat screens on all the windows which I have open in the summer. They also double as insect screens which is useful.

http://www.flat-cats.co.uk/

They are not expensive - for peace of mind - and again, could be taken with you when you move.

In your new home, I strongly recommend either making your garden completely escape proof or giving her an outdoor enclosure she can access from the house.

Btw, I assume she _is _spayed?


----------



## mooikatje (Aug 1, 2015)

Wow - I joined for help, not a telling off!! Of course I realise that this is not good, which is why I am trying to change things. Irresponsible would be if I were doing nothing, so I find that really harsh. And yes, as I mentioned in the op, she is spayed.

Thank you for the link. However, I have children who need to be able to go outside so they don't look as if they are going to work for us. 

Once again I am asking for behaviour advice here! She doesn't come when I call her - as soon as there is an open door (or window) she runs straight out and over the fence. 

So, does anyone have any advice for making her feel at ease in her own space? For dissuading this other cat from using our garden? For encouraging her to come when called? When she is here early in the morning she is lovely. Affectionate, seems happy, will cuddle up or play with me or my children. 

She no longer uses a litter tray, and prefers to go outside. Could this be part of it? Can I help her to remember how she used to use her tray? (It is still there, right in the same place).


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't really see a way of either keeping your cat in the garden, or the other cat out unless you proof the garden. I saw a system that was just the patio section of the garden outside the French doors, using strong netting over and across between the fences on either side, with a doorway through to the rest of the garden. If that makes sense?

I wouldn't be letting her out at night anyway, so don't feed her tea until she has come in. Ours always came running to the sound of a box of cat biscuits. Maybe even let her in the garden before her breakfast and stay out there with her, ready to rattle some food if she goes to leave - maybe that will encourage her to stay in the garden. 

Putting a few litter trays in the garden in quiet spots may encourage her to use them, but they will need to be cleaned regularly.

Does she get pestered/scared by the kids? Perhaps she leaves the garden so she has some peace and quiet? 

If there is room to put up a temporary outside run, that may be the solution. Or train her to harness and take her out in the garden with you for play time.

Our cats were always indoor/outdoor cats, but we lived in a quiet street, they never went far and were shut in at night.


----------



## mooikatje (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks Lurcherlad. No - I don't let her out at night. Once she is in for the evening, she is in. The kids are really good with her and very good at reading her body language and knowing when she's finished playing. She is also good at taking herself off upstairs for a bit of peace if she'd like. In fact, when she's at home she seems very happy! 

I'll give the extra trays outside try. I worry that the other cat will use them, but will keep an eye out. 

I call her name at dinner time, and if she is inside she comes for that. But maybe rattling food would be easier to hear if she is outside.


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

If you're worried about getting her to answer to you when she's outside, that's something you can start working on right now. And your kids can help.

Does she know her name, generally, or is she only coming to you at dinner time because she's hungry? Start calling her over to you at other times, randomly, for a treat. (Find something she really loves!)

When she's outside, she might be wandering too far too hear you calling her name. You could try calling her back for treats every few minutes, so she's got a reason to stay closer (this isn't really a long term strategy but you want to get her thinking that checking in at home is a good thing). 

You could also try getting her to come when you whistle, as this can carry better/further, but for now I would just work on her name so as not to confuse her.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

IndigoBird said:


> Wow - I joined for help, not a telling off!! Of course I realise that this is not good, which is why I am trying to change things. Irresponsible would be if I were doing nothing, so I find that really harsh. And yes, as I mentioned in the op, she is spayed.
> 
> Thank you for the link. However, I have children who need to be able to go outside so they don't look as if they are going to work for us.


If your comment is addressed to me, please be assured my intention was not to "tell you off" but purely to express my genuine dismay that such a young and vulnerable cat is wandering so far from home on a regular basis. Evidently various folk in your neighbourhood (and village) are worried about her safety too, or you wouldn't be getting all the concerned phone calls about her being 'found'.

Please note that I described your cat's behaviour as being irresponsible, not yours! By that I mean she is not aware of how to keep herself safe, is taking unacceptable risks, (e.g. crossing main roads, following strangers) not coming back when called, not staying near to home etc, i.e. all the kind of behaviours that would cause me not to allow my cat freedom to roam.

Re; screen doors, I don't understand why your children couldn't use them. They are fitted all the time on French Windows in the USA and children have no problem with them, because the screens are lightweight and easy to open. The screens are fitted to the door frames with hinges, and you can choose self-closing hinges, so there is no worry about them being left open by a forgetful child.

These are some of the screen doors available on line:

http://www.exclusivescreens.co.uk/french_doors.asp

With regard to training, now your cat has had freedom to roam, you are not going to be able to train her to stay around your garden if you leave her unattended. But if you allow her out in the garden only under your supervision you should be OK, providing you watch her like a hawk! 

Keep her busy out in the garden playing with fishing rod toys such as Flying Frenzy - an hour or two a day should use up her energy. Also she may enjoy a couple of sturdy outdoor cat trees so she can climb and sit up high. The cat trees could go with you when you move.

Her recall can be improved with some dedicated training indoors. First choose her favourite treats, and put them in a biscuit tin. Go to a different part of the house from your kitten, call her and rattle the tin. Reward her with a treat and lots of praise when she finds you. Repeat this training over several weeks, from all over the house, a couple of times a day until you are certain she has got the hang of it. Then you try practicing the same thing with you indoors and her (supervised) in the garden. Bear in mind that if she does get out and wander more than a couple of houses away she won't hear you calling her.

It is worth noting that many pedigree breeds are renowned for having poor road sense, and being too friendly and trusting with strangers, as a result of their breeding. This is why most breeders sell their kittens as indoor-only cats, and some even ask kitten buyers to sign an agreement to this as part of the contract. Your kitty doesn't sound street-wise at all, hence my fear for her safety on the roads.

I wish you luck, and look forward to your updates of progress with your kitten.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

If you are going to move in a few months then I would only let her out when you are in the garden. You could put her on a harness. At 10 months old she is still very young. Unfortunately it isn't just cars that are a danger to cats. These days there are some horrible humans about and so therefore I trust no one. When you do move and you cat proof your garden it will be easier for her to adapt if you have kept her in your garden. Some cats are good at coming in when you call them others aren't. I do find females a little more awkward then males but that might just the ones I have had. We have a cat proof garden but I still get them in when we go out and they are always in at night. Archie and Ollie come in when I call them no problems but Chloe is very awkward. They are all British short hairs.
Chillminx has given you some very good advice.


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

It does sound a little worrying that she is not able to get home and people have to repeatedly call you to return her to you.
Not very safe for a kitten and the neighbours might grow a little tired of having to call...
The idea of cat proofing your garden with stuff you can take away to your new place sounds good advice. Also supervising her time outside and not letting her jump over the fence. She's too young to be left roaming anyway and she's still got some learning to do with you.
Can you shush the other cat away yourself until she's gained a bit of confidence and ownership of your/her garden?
Can you have a big play session with her before letting her out?


----------



## mooikatje (Aug 1, 2015)

What a difference a few days make! She came home with no collar on the night I posted, so I couldn't let her out the next day. And although she was a bit miffed to start with, we made some new toys for her with bits of ribbon tied to wooden spoons, made a big old fuss of her, and then let her out at about 4.30pm when I had finally managed to get into town to get a new collar for her. She came home at 6 for dinner. So the next day, I kept her in again. She's gone back to the litter tray, is playful, happy, eating well... and I'm finding if I keep her in till around 3, she comes right back soon enough for her dinner. So I think for now, we'll keep her in during the mornings and early afternoon and see how we go. It is a bit of a pain having the doors closed all the time, but worth it for my peace of mind (and the weather isn't that great anyway!) 
Thanks for your support - it is good to be able to bounce ideas around.


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

IndigoBird said:


> What a difference a few days make! She came home with no collar on the night I posted, so I couldn't let her out the next day. And although she was a bit miffed to start with, we made some new toys for her with bits of ribbon tied to wooden spoons, made a big old fuss of her, and then let her out at about 4.30pm when I had finally managed to get into town to get a new collar for her. She came home at 6 for dinner. So the next day, I kept her in again. She's gone back to the litter tray, is playful, happy, eating well... and I'm finding if I keep her in till around 3, she comes right back soon enough for her dinner. So I think for now, we'll keep her in during the mornings and early afternoon and see how we go. It is a bit of a pain having the doors closed all the time, but worth it for my peace of mind (and the weather isn't that great anyway!)
> Thanks for your support - it is good to be able to bounce ideas around.


Good to hear! 
Congrats on the new toys, hope they keep her entertained and satisfied so that when she does go out, it's just for a little stroll.

Just a little add on for when you move house : you'll need to keep her in for a couple of weeks before letting her out at all so she knows where home is - basically needs to know the new place is her home.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@IndigoBird - very pleased to hear the good news that you are managing to keep her indoors more. Well done!


----------

